# Santiam



## Yob (11/2/14)

> Pedigree
> Bred from Tettnang, Hallertau and a cultivar derived from Cascade
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


 








*MOD: *Description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I. Original post by Yob below (sorry Yob, this is probably overkill, mate):

A little discussed Hop which reads to be a nice addition to Pales and IPA's 

Anybody got any experience with these, giving some serious consideration to bringing some in.. not a great deal of info here within the last few years.

Santiam

and also this:

*Typical use: *Although listed as an aroma hop I would place this is the dual use category. Dual use as in flavor and aroma, it can also be used as a bittering hop but much like cascade it is lower in alpha acids so you would need to adjust accordingly and would be using a little more of your stock. 

*Style use: *It is said that this hop is closest to German Tettnanger and German Spalt. In this case it would be best used for German and Belgian style ales and lagers. In my experience though it seems to be a bit more American than these noble varieties which make it perfect for a pale ale. 

*Flavor/aroma: *Somewhat noble, I also get fruity and floral aromas. In the flavor department what I have picked up most from these hops is a berry component. There is also a citrus and peachy aspect to them. When these are used as a standalone hop it gives a pale ale a fruitiness I have not seen when using other hop varieties. Others have said that they bring a small bit of a melon component. They are rather smooth and combine with a caramel aspect very nicely in a beer. All in all they add a fruity flavor which is probably affected most by the grain bill of the beer that you are brewing. 

*Substitutions: *According mostly to the hop variety data above the best substitutions would be German tettnanger and German spalt. I tend to agree when using small amounts of this hop, however if using for a pale ale or an IPA a mix of summit and amarillo would probably do nicely. Using that substitution it will definitely come out more citrusy but the summit hops would add a nice fruitiness as well as the tangerine I get from amarillo hops. I have yet to come across another hop that has a berry like component as santiams do.

Since I have some Wyeast 1007 German Ale yeast ready to be used I think my next brew is going to be a German Alt bier or a Kolsch. I am pretty sure I have a few ounces of santiams in the freezer so I will probably use them as a stand alone hop in this beer. I will try to remember to post the results a few months down the road when it is finished.

From >HERE<


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/2/14)

Judging by description, something similar to NZ Tett or Southern Saaz.

I've mentioned in the past, I'd love a hops variety register on here or a sub-forum just for varieties.


----------



## Yob (11/2/14)

probably need a mod to step in... oh wait, Did I just see you put your hand up? 

:lol: h34r:  

Love to see that get moving LRG


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/2/14)

Yob said:


> probably need a mod to step in... oh wait, Did I just see you put your hand up?
> 
> :lol: h34r:
> 
> Love to see that get moving LRG


I'll yak with the other mods. The flip side is having too many sub-sub-sub-forums and then the information gets lost.


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/14)

I'm among those who has long thought a hop variety sub-forum would be a great idea. So many of us ask for or search for information on hops new to us. It could become a great experience-based guide on hop varieties. Fully support!


----------



## untestedvirtue (24/1/15)

Santiam hops originated in the Yakima Valley, northwest USA. I brewed an IPA highlighting Santiam hops and blended them with a little bit of Cascade and Horizon (and even less Simcoe). The description above is fairly accurate. Noble, floral, slightlly fruity and perhaps light berry. What stood out to me about the hops was the spice quality. The beer almost tasted as if I had slipped a chipotle pepper in the FV. It provided enough spicy bite to keep the brew interesting, while the Cascade and Horizon pushed a little more generic orange/grapefruit flavor to the front.

Santiam would work well with a malty lager, or perhaps an amber ale that needs a German twist. Neat hop. I'd use it again as a flavor addition. Didn't provide much in the way of aroma.


----------

